# Revlon Colorstay Question NC45 MAC



## honey-gurl (Feb 13, 2010)

Hey lovelies! I have a quick question. I want to give the Revlon Colorstay Foundation a try but I don't know exactly which color to get. I'm a NC45 in MAC studio sculpt and C7 in MAC Studio Fix Powder+Foundation. Any help would be greatly appreciated! Thanks in advance


----------



## nichollecaren (Feb 13, 2010)

I use NC45/C7 and in Revlon Colorstay I use Caramel in the oil free formula.
Same Shade in powder also, even tho I hear the Colorstay powder has been d/c


----------



## ms. kendra (Feb 13, 2010)

I'm NC45 and I use Caramel too. It's a perfect match.

Remember that there is a formula for dry skin, and for oily skin.

I got the oily skin formula and it almost had a grayish tint to it, not to mention it matted me out too much. 
I hated it.

So I like the dry skin formula better because it's moisturizing, and a perfect color match.

Hope this helps!


----------



## nichollecaren (Feb 13, 2010)

Agreeing with ms. kendra...The one I have says "for combination/oily skin" - the one for dry skin, the color is different, as is the texture. This one is undetectable on my skin.


----------



## iadorepretty (Feb 13, 2010)

i am an NC45 as well. i use the combination/oily formula of Revlon Colorstay in Toast.


----------



## lenchen (Feb 13, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iadorepretty* 

 
_i am an NC45 as well. i use the combination/oily formula of Revlon Colorstay in Toast._

 
that sounds about right my cousin uses toast in the combination/oily formula and she's NC45; I'm an NC50 and I  use caramel also in the oily formula.


----------



## honey-gurl (Feb 15, 2010)

Thank you all so much! I'm going to buy the caramel and toast and see which is best. I might just have to mix the two. Thanks again gals you're all so helpful!


----------



## nichollecaren (Feb 17, 2010)

glad to help. Tell us how it went!


----------



## AdrianUT (Feb 20, 2010)

I'm a C7 and I end up having to mix Toast and Caramel in the Oily/combination version to the the perfect color. When I'm more tan in the winter I can get away with the Caramel. The other version seems to have shimmer in it? Maybe its just me?


----------



## KeshieShimmer (Feb 20, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nichollecaren* 

 
_Agreeing with ms. kendra...The one I have says "for combination/oily skin" - the one for dry skin, the color is different, as is the texture. This one is undetectable on my skin._

 
Yes this. The dry skin one tends to run lighter than the oily colors.


----------

